# How many times do you crap a day?



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

Seems like a strange question.

When I was sedimentary and living day to day without exercise - it was always once a day. 

Now I pay homage to the "thinktank" 4-5 times daily. I'm consuming extra calories, but my offerings to the "Porcelin God" never float to the top anymore!

Sounds "obtuse" and ridiculous... but I bet a 'nutritionist' on board can tell us a little about "poop health". ?


I always examine my waste. Don't you?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Seems like a strange question.
> 
> When I was sedimentary and living day to day without exercise - it was always once a day.
> 
> ...


 

1 time a day minimum. Always right when I get to work in the morning and when I get home from the gym at night.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 12, 2006)

do u have an excrement fetish??


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 12, 2006)

Usually anywhere from 2-4 times a day when I'm bulking... When cutting just 1-2 times per day.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Sep 12, 2006)

I actually wouldn't mind seeing an answer to this from someone who knows for sure.  I suppose this is largely dependant on your digestive tract health ergo personal good or bad scoring would be determined by your doctor... but if there's a general "if it's this way that good if it's this way that's bad" type answer I'd like to hear it.

Personally with me it all depends on my environment, my workout type (which dictates my nutrition requirements) and my sleep schedule which changes from time to time being that I'm in the military.  When I was unhealthy it was like twice a week, now it's once or twice a day.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> *I actually wouldn't mind seeing an answer to this from someone who knows for sure.* I suppose this is largely dependant on your digestive tract health ergo personal good or bad scoring would be determined by your doctor... but if there's a general "if it's this way that good if it's this way that's bad" type answer I'd like to hear it.
> 
> Personally with me it all depends on my environment, my workout type (which dictates my nutrition requirements) and my sleep schedule which changes from time to time being that I'm in the military. When I was unhealthy it was like twice a week, now it's once or twice a day.


 
    I'm pretty conifdent you and only you will know the answer to the question: How many times do you crap a day?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 12, 2006)

i went to the dr and discussed my crapping habits. I used to poop 4-5 times a day and the dr said it was WAY TOO MUCH.  The dr suggested I have my intestines examined.  i never went back for that but now I poop like 1-3 a day...  Changing my eating habits has cut my crap down


----------



## Plateau_Max (Sep 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I'm pretty conifdent you and only you will know the answer to the question: How many times do you crap a day?



You know what I meant.


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

I've heard that some people only crap once every week or two!?

That's gotta be 'horrific' to your health!!  

My crapping seems to be a direct reflection of physical activity and food consumed. I consume foodstuff every 3 hours as part of my program (large or small)... and crap once for every 2 small meals. Almost "clockwork". My workout routine is consistant, but varied in intensity.

I've heard that if your crap floats - your diet is high in fat. But, I discern that since my crap doesn't float any longer... my body is utilizing my fat. I may need to consume more fat?

Just a thought - since I'm having a bit of trouble gaining weight, and by any apparent indication, in good health.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 12, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> I've heard that some people only crap once every week or two!?
> 
> That's gotta be 'horrific' to your health!!
> 
> ...



I'm not the most knowledgeable on the subject but here are a few things I understand about what your poop tells ya:

- sink vs. float: if it sinks, there are still undigested nutrients in there, as well as a lot of fiber. If it floats, that means your body has absorbed the nutrients and they're not getting excreted. The fat thing (in floaters) i've also heard a lot, but maybe Trouble or someone else can come in here and school us all on that topic. She is good with all things GI related.

- frequency - exercise stimulates bowel movement, so if you're exercising now and you weren't before, that contributes to the frequency of bathroom trips. Your diet's content also contributes - higher in fiber than before, more stimulus to keep things moving, more trips to the bathroom. hydration also plays a role in frequency.

Sooo if you changed your diet in ways that have added more fiber, there's one more reason - more oats, grains, etc. But also protein bars with fillers, shakes with guar or xanthan gum - things that you wouldn't expect to have fiber, but do.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2006)

It also depends on your health.  Some people that have low thyroid function have bad constipation issues.  Some people have IBS with constipation and may not go for days.

I always heard that if it floats it was an indicator of good fiber intake.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 12, 2006)

Jodi said:


> It also depends on your health.  Some people that have low thyroid function have bad constipation issues.  Some people have IBS with constipation and may not go for days.
> 
> I always heard that if it floats it was an indicator of good fiber intake.



if you're eating too much fiber, it interferes with nutrient absorption -> nutrient dense poop + the tons of fiber = sinking poop.  

just a theory, i haven't really researched this much, but that's what i'm assuming, based on the fact that too much fiber does interfere with the nutrient absorption. so i can see if that were the case, how the poop would sink for that reason.


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

I scored 7-9 points. Believe it, or not, I've never weighed my crap. 

The fact I lost a point with my stuff sinking... does concern me. LOL

I've always heard a relitively "light odor and color" is a sign of 'good' gastrointestinal health.

I've never crapped "pebbles" - like a rabbit? If I crapped "mud" (unless I consumed a gallon of Vodka the night before with the last woman sitting at the bar at 2:00am) I'd be concerned.

We need an expert.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 12, 2006)

A good way to know how you are doing in the fecal department is to eat something purple like beets. Write down when you ate them and then see how long it takes to eliminate them. I go 3x a day. Some people say if you are really healthy you should be going after each meal (based on eating three times a day). I am not sure for the rest of us who 6-8 times a day. Also, the girth and density of your fecies is something to watch for too. If they are skinny or too soft or too hard this is not good.


----------



## rmcfar (Sep 12, 2006)

nsimmons i dont want to know where you found that but its halarious

the "feces" playing with toothpaste is fantastic


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2006)

good question. 

when I am not competing, once or twice a day.

When I compete, it gets really nasty: Once a week, twice if I'm lucky. I've had to resort to artificial means to make me dooty, and they are not going to be talked about.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> 1 time a day minimum. Always right when I get to work in the morning and when I get home from the gym at night.


so you stink the joint up when you get to work? NICE!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> so you stink the joint up when you get to work? NICE!


 
And I do exactly that. Stink the place up. Good thing I'm the boss!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> A good way to know how you are doing in the fecal department is to eat something purple like beets. Write down when you ate them and then see how long it takes to eliminate them. I go 3x a day. Some people say if you are really healthy you should be going after each meal (based on eating three times a day). I am not sure for the rest of us who 6-8 times a day. Also, the girth and density of your fecies is something to watch for too. If they are skinny or too soft or too hard this is not good.


there is no way in hell you will make me eat beets. 
My dad would make me eat them if I didnt want to eat breakfast.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> And I do exactly that. Stink the place up. Good thing I'm the boss!!


do NOT spray. Fuck em.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 12, 2006)

what a shitty thread


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2006)

corrrny.


----------



## KataKlysm954 (Sep 12, 2006)

nsimmons said:


>



..... what are we suppose to weigh are shit now? and touch it to see if its like toothpaste or like a brick


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

You know if your crap is hard or soft. That's the easiest question on the chart!

You know more about crap than you're willing to admit.  LOL


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 12, 2006)

KataKlysm954 said:


> ..... what are we suppose to weigh are shit now? and touch it to see if its like toothpaste or like a brick



You ever wonder what happens to those fecal samples you leave at the doctors office? Come to my work, I'll show you.

For the record, you use a little wooden stick to gauge firmness.


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sorry I started this post now.

Nevermind.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't believe that Dale hasn't posted in this thread yet.


----------



## Ronald (Sep 14, 2006)

I experience the tinktank a lot about 4 times a day.  but it if drink beer the night before and have some chicken wings, i shit something wonderful.  But thats only once somtimes twice per week.  I have tried increasing my fiber but its still not the same, i think its something that just comes with lifting.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.healingdaily.com/colon-kidney-detoxification/herbal-colon-cleansing.htm
Psyllium is good natural way to help keep things moving.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2006)

More now than I did as a kid.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

1 a day. 1 huge massive one a day.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 15, 2006)

I go 4-5 times per day....about once for every meal I eat. I usually go when I get up...two - three times at work, and 1-2 times from the time I get home at night until I sleep. My diet doesn't really change how often I go, but usually how soft/hard it is. Like beer and wings totally messes up my GI....so I don't eat that stuff too much.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm going to go crap right now


----------

